# New Sealed Subs?



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

Any word on the status of the new sealed subs? I was expecting to see some pre-order announcements for the 12" and 13" pop up about now.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I recall seeing somewhere that the unofficial feeling is they are put back. SVS have been working on a lot of products, including new in wall speakers, and a digital amplifier, not to mention the EQ device they release a while back now. The new subs seem to have been dropped back a little. I guess they feel they are pretty well covered on the sub front, and they would benefit more as a company from focusing on new products before adding to the already solid sub line up.

I speculate, but I dont think I'm far off personally. I wouldnt be surprised if we saw nothing of the new subs till at least Autumn.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Charlie, 

Funny that you ask this question as I e-mailed SVS last week about this very subject and received this reply:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for contacting SVS!

The SB12-NSD is heading toward production and is absolutely on the “front-burner”. No ship date estimate yet, but it's looking like late spring/early summer at this point. As soon as we can get more info to give out it’ll be up on the site, and expect pre-orders (likely around $649) in a couple weeks (with the SB13 following that). Wish it could be quicker, but we appreciate your interest!


Jack Gilvey
Director – Customer Service
SV Sound, LLC
703.436.1464 (office)
585.486.1787 (e-fax)
svs_jackg (skype) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Alway glad to share, especially since I'm definitely going to update my weakest link in my home theater with an SVS, just not sure which one yet, but the PB12-Plus is looking mighty interesting along with the 3 new subs they plan to debut.................................Laurence


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. I've gravitated more towards music since I originally purchased my cylinders and these being SVS, puts them at the top of my list as replacements.

I'm hoping that someone from SVS can jump in here and talk about the DSP aspect. What it brings to the game and if there will be a difference in the way it is implemented in the different models. (Other than the Ultra having a remote for it.)


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

IIRC, I believe there was some talk of implementing their eq solution into their new Ultra sealed subs, with it being offered as an optional extra, but dont take that as gospel.


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

Moonfly said:


> IIRC, I believe there was some talk of implementing their eq solution into their new Ultra sealed subs, with it being offered as an optional extra, but dont take that as gospel.


Paradigm did that with their new subs. ARC is an option. I like the idea since the optimum placement of the sub isn't possible many times.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Now should I wait for a new sealed Ultra sub to come out :scratch:


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

recruit said:


> Now should I wait for a new sealed Ultra sub to come out :scratch:


From what I can tell from the SVS site, the sealed Ultra should be a real beast in a small cage. However, the current Ultra can be run sealed and has the output to energize a pretty good size room. If you have the space for them, I'm sure you won't feel any subwoofer envy when the sealed version comes out. Plus you have the option to run ported if you feel the need in the future.

My requirement is footprint. I'm running two cylinders now. A PC Plus and an Ultra 13. While their footprint is small, their size still dominates the rest of my setup. I want subs that will disappear so the focus of my room returns to the display and main speakers. The Fathom 113 fits the bill nicely, but when SVS announced their new sealed subs, that put my plans on hold. While I know that the amp and driver is different across the three models, I don't know what the DSP brings to the game and whether it will be implemented differently across the three models. (I wish they would offer the low gloss vinyl wrap finish on all three too)


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

CharlieU said:


> From what I can tell from the SVS site, the sealed Ultra should be a real beast in a small cage. However, the current Ultra can be run sealed and has the output to energize a pretty good size room. If you have the space for them, I'm sure you won't feel any subwoofer envy when the sealed version comes out. Plus you have the option to run ported if you feel the need in the future.
> 
> My requirement is footprint. I'm running two cylinders now. A PC Plus and an Ultra 13. While their footprint is small, their size still dominates the rest of my setup. I want subs that will disappear so the focus of my room returns to the display and main speakers. The Fathom 113 fits the bill nicely, but when SVS announced their new sealed subs, that put my plans on hold. While I know that the amp and driver is different across the three models, I don't know what the DSP brings to the game and whether it will be implemented differently across the three models. (I wish they would offer the low gloss vinyl wrap finish on all three too)


I had the PB13 Ultra when it first came out and loved it but already had at the time an M&K MX5100 but only recently changed my front end to ProAc so I am in the market for a new sub and the sealed SVS would fit the bill nicely or I have had my eye on the F113 for quite some time now and they do look gorgeous, I am using a BK XXLS400 for the time being and it is not too bad a little sub but not really played too much with it as listening to a lot of 2 channel music without the sub :gulp:


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

The news on the SVS site has been updated with the announcement of a sealed NSD 10" model along with the 12" model. They have preorder pricing and are expecting to deliver in the fall. As with most AV companies, the production has been moved to China. There is a single sentence mentioning the sealed 13" and Ultra, but I'd guess a late 2010/early 2011 ship date on those.

They do state that their DSP implementation will be more than marketing hype. They say it allows them to tune the sub to get the best performance out of a small box. I'm wondering if we are going to be looking at software updates for our subs now.

I'm not certain if I will hang around for these though. The Fathom and Velodyne Direct Drive really impressed me. Unfortunately SVS did such a fine job with these "water heaters" I have now, I'd hate to jump before knowing more about what's coming in their higher end cubes.


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

I can't wait to hear some feed back from people who buy these new subs.


----------

